# P. imperator



## Shadow Mantis (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi

I finally have an Emperor Scorpion  ! I was told that it was an adult. Is there any way to be sure of this? I also wanted to know how to tell the difference between a male and female. Also, I placed a cricket in the tank with it and it just let the cricket crawl right over it. Could this be a problem?

Thank You


----------



## Samzo (Oct 24, 2005)

I keep a few emperors and they only eat at the dead of night as they are nocturnal. The easiest way to sex them in my opinion is by having a male and a female next to each other, the males pendipals (claws) are by far larger than the females. If the scorpion is aprox 16cm long its an adult. I'll try and find some pics of male and female on the net and post if I find, hope this helps.

Sam


----------



## infinity (Oct 24, 2005)

or what i do (far more reliable way) is to place them both on a clear plastic/ glass sheet (or just in a clear plastic box) and look at the pectines - the feathery pair of things about half-way along the underside of the body. The larger ones are males, the smaller are females. (but again with claw size, you need something to compare it to)

get a UV light... way more fun to watch them at night if they're glowing green... black bulbs are a little pricy but you can get cheap 5 inch or so LED torches off ebay for about a tenner


----------



## Samzo (Oct 24, 2005)

yeah jon, i forgot that method which actuly works lol i got a black bulb for 1.99


----------



## Peloquin (Oct 24, 2005)

The pectines on a male will usually reach past the side of the body and the female's won't.

If it's big then it's adult but you can breed them from quite young.


----------



## Samzo (Oct 24, 2005)

> The pectines on a male will usually reach past the side of the body and the female's won't.If it's big then it's adult but you can breed them from quite young.


Really? I didn't know that.


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi,

just out of interest how long do these tend to live? I'm interested in one but if it's gonna live for several years then it's probably not a great idea for me to get one.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Samzo (Oct 24, 2005)

Not too sure how long the live, I would estimate 5-10 years but I really don't know. If you want one, you can buy from my site www.herpsandinvertsuk.com


----------



## Shadow Mantis (Oct 24, 2005)

Do these scorpions sit and wait for their prey, or do they actively hunt it down?


----------



## Shadow Mantis (Oct 24, 2005)

Just a few more questions.

1. I heard that temperature can affect eating. What would be the best temperature to feed it at?

2. Do they stop eating before they molt? Are there any signs of molting?

3. If they do need a higher temperature for eating, what would be a good way to raise the temperature without using a heat lamp/pad?

Thank You


----------



## garbonzo13 (Oct 24, 2005)

Shadow. Warmer temps=more activity=more eating, I never had 1 molt but I would guess they would stop eating before a molt or birthing. My large female stopped eating a few days before birthing.


----------



## Samzo (Oct 25, 2005)

Mine are very active, always running about after crix. I don't use a heatmat as it's on my beardie viv and that gives of heat. But yeah use a heatmat I don't really recommend a bulb as they are nocturnal and bulbs cost more to run. (spose there is the red or blue bulb)


----------



## Peloquin (Oct 25, 2005)

I have 1 big female that I got 8 years ago and she was quite big then.

They need good heat and humidity. Somewhere in the 80's and 80-90% humidity.

Before a moult they will stop eating and go into hiding.

To get the heat up I use a red bulb and a heat mat on the back wall. Once a week I fill the gravel under the peat with water to keep the humidity high.

They hunt prey when they are hungry but mostly just sit and wait.

To be honest, they arn't the best species to get, they tend to hide a lot. A desert Hairy is a better option.


----------



## Shadow Mantis (Oct 27, 2005)

Since this species requires heat, would it be okay to leave the heat lamp on at ccertain times of the day and turn it off at night? My parents are worried that the house will burn down if it is left on through the night.

Thank You


----------



## Samzo (Oct 27, 2005)

i suggest you turn it off at night anyway, more "natural". I turn all my heaters oof at night, all on a timer.


----------



## Shadow Mantis (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks

Would it be okay to have the lamp turned off when there is no one in our house (school, work, etc.)?


----------



## Samzo (Oct 27, 2005)

Is your house warm? I don't heat mine, house is warm enough.


----------



## Shadow Mantis (Oct 27, 2005)

Our house is usually in the low 70s.


----------



## Samzo (Oct 27, 2005)

Sounds ok, as long as some point the lamp is on. Should be good


----------

